# Format hard drive with Windows 7 RC



## Lilxkid24

click clean install not upgrade?


----------



## StrictNine

Had that problem to, you have to make sure the drive you are installing the os is the 1st drive in you hard drive list or you can't format it.
I also tried switching back the windows 7 drive to 2nd and it wouldn't boot that way had to keep it at the first spot.
edit: also make sure the hard drive is in your boot list.


----------

